# Deciphering a few lines of Japanese



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey there!

I am looking for a person to help me out in translating some 10 -15 lines of Japanese into English. You reckon you can help or know somebody who can ?

Cheers,
G!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you need a professional translation or do you just need to know more-or-less what the Japanese says? If you have Firefox or Chrome, you can download a plugin called rikaichan (or rikaikun, depending on the browser) which can help you read Japanese in your browser. Or you can plug the text into the "Text Glossing" page at: WWWJDIC: Word Search to get most of the words annotated in English. Neither are of much help with the grammar so if the sentence structure is convoluted or if you don't know Japanese at all, these tools may not help.


----------



## maruo (May 8, 2014)

i probably can help you!


----------

